

New collision-detection technology used in Little Big Planet, GTA IV and others - wildbunny
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/03/25/speculative-contacts-an-continuous-collision-engine-approach-part-1/

======
rokhayakebe
New users who get lots of upvotes in a short amount of time, specially when
they are linking to their own sites, make me think they are gaming the system.
I would like to see which other accounts upvoted the story.

~~~
Udo
I upvoted it because I thought it was interesting. It's not necessarily a new
technique, a lesson in basic computational tradeoffs really, but I enjoyed the
article.

 _Edit: that was before I saw that the follow-up on the same blog was also
posted here today. I stand corrected. The article is spam, please don't
upvote!_

~~~
romland
I guess it's inevitable that we have these sort of meta discussions right now,
and I'll bite.

How does this become spam? Or, let's say you used the wrong word and didn't
mean "spam" -- how is this article or its author somehow bad for HN right now?
I add "right now" because I think the answer would be different if the user
had been around for a year or two.

I am not looking to prove anything here or argue. I am really curious why you
think I should not upvote a submission I found interesting.

~~~
Udo
> _and I'll bite_

I'm not a troll if that's what you're implying. I may be a condescending
douchebag who irritates you but that's not the same.

I chose the word spam because it turns out the article was posted to bolster
pageviews on someones blog. Whether it's actually commercial or just
egomaniacal is not really relevant. What matters is this link was posted to
sell me something.

> _I am really curious why you think I should not upvote a submission I found
> interesting._

Please read my comment in its entirety. You'll find that I have also upvoted
it and I have also stated that it's an interesting article. There is however a
larger motive at work behind posting this to HN which became apparent to me
later.

To make it extra clear: one article is fine, it's interesting and engaging.
Posting another one about the same topic linking to the same blog within hours
is gratuitous.

